# Games with minimum requirement 512 mb ram



## remrow (Apr 3, 2011)

I need a list of game that can run in it
I have 
-a geforce FX 5200 256mb graphics card 
- 768mb DDR1 RAM.
- 3.06 ghz pentium 4 processor
- 500gb HD

my configuration is thing of the past, but still I have it.. So if guys know any great games that can be played on the configuration please write.
Thanks


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2011)

* Project IGI
* IGI-2 
* CS Condition Zero, 1.6
* All Fifa verions upto Fifa 2007
* Halo in safe mode
* MOHAA
* COD-1
* All WWE versions
* NFS upto 8 and MostWanted
* GTA upto ViceCity
* Total Over Dose
* Hitman - Codename47, HitmanII
* MotoGP 9
* Cricket all versions
* Conflict Desert Storm I and II
* POP TT, POP WW at very low settings
* Sims 4
* Command and Conquer
and lots. I dont remmember any more from the lot.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

GTA San Andreas will also work fine.

Cricket '07

Mafia- City of lost Heacen (Mafia 1)

Midtown Madness 1


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2011)

Hidden & Dangerous Deluxe
Doom 3


----------

